# Dell XPS 15z oder Samsung Serie 7 chronos ???



## Noob_Hunter (22. März 2012)

Guten Tag,

ich suche zur zeit ein Multimedia Allrounder Notebook das ich sowohl für die Schule (=TG später Uni) benutzen kann welches aber auch in der Lage ist 
Spiele auf mittleren Details wiederzugeben ausserdem sollte es er dünn sein und eine dezidierte Grafik besitzen (Ausschluss Ultrabook)

so viel meine Wahl auf diese beiden Notebooks nun möchte ich fragen ob mir jemand einen Tipp geben kann welches besser ist 

mein Budget liegt bei max. 1100 € 

MFG Noob_Hunter


----------



## Evilich (22. März 2012)

Noob_Hunter schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> ich suche zur zeit ein Multimedia Allrounder Notebook das ich sowohl für die Schule (=TG später Uni) benutzen kann welches aber auch in der Lage ist
> Spiele auf mittleren Details wiederzugeben ausserdem sollte es er dünn sein und eine dezidierte Grafik besitzen (Ausschluss Ultrabook)
> ...



Schau mal in meinem Thread vorbei. Ich hatte das Samsung Chronos im Blick und warte auf Feedback von der Community. Es ist ist je nach Ausstattung sogar
unter deinem vorgegeben Budget und sieht unglaublich sexy aus.
Edit: So, wie ich das mitbekommen habe, sind beide Geräte im Punkt Ausstattung ungefähr gleich. Der Dell soll aber wesentlich lauter werden und vor allem heiß. Designtechnisch bekommt der Dell aber den "wanna-be-a-Macbook-Pro" Award.  Der Bildschirm ist bei beiden gleichermaßen unterer Durchschnitt (Schwarzwert), bei Samsung jedoch matt und dadurch vielleicht ein wenig praxistauglicher für dich.


----------



## Noob_Hunter (22. März 2012)

Evilich schrieb:


> Schau mal in meinem Thread vorbei. Ich hatte das Samsung Chronos im Blick und warte auf Feedback von der Community. Es ist ist je nach Ausstattung sogar
> unter deinem vorgegeben Budget und sieht unglaublich sexy aus.
> Edit: So, wie ich das mitbekommen habe, sind beide Geräte im Punkt Ausstattung ungefähr gleich. Der Dell soll aber wesentlich lauter werden und vor allem heiß. Designtechnisch bekommt der Dell aber den "wanna-be-a-Macbook-Pro" Award.  Der Bildschirm ist bei beiden gleichermaßen unterer Durchschnitt (Schwarzwert), bei Samsung jedoch matt und dadurch vielleicht ein wenig praxistauglicher für dich.


 


Hi 

Danke für die schnelle rückmeldung das xps würde ich mit Full hd Bildschirm nehmen das themabmit der Lautstärke hättest du da evtl. nen Vergleich ??? lauter als ein scyte Desktop kühler ???

p.s. die Optik spielt natûrlich auch ne  Rolle und mbp wär schon ein Traum aber das kostet mir zuviel


----------



## Evilich (22. März 2012)

Leidiges Thema MBP. 
Das habe ich auch durchgemacht. Ich kann dir sagen: Es geht vorbei. ^_^
Die native Auflösung vom Envy könnte im Spielbetrieb schneller dazu führen, dass die GPU limitiert. Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, dass man viele Pixel nur durch noch mehr Pixel ersetzen kann, bei einem 15" Notebook ist das aber schwierig. GPU später aufrüsten ist nämlich entweder unmöglich oder mit sehr großem Aufwand und Kosten verbunden. Vergleiche bei der Lautstärke habe ich leider nicht, weil es zwei gesonderte, kurze Reviews waren. Welche Art von Spielen sollen denn eigentlich darauf laufen?


----------



## Noob_Hunter (22. März 2012)

Evilich schrieb:


> Leidiges Thema MBP.
> Das habe ich auch durchgemacht. Ich kann dir sagen: Es geht vorbei. ^_^
> Die native Auflösung vom Envy könnte im Spielbetrieb schneller dazu führen, dass die GPU limitiert. Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, dass man viele Pixel nur durch noch mehr Pixel ersetzen kann, bei einem 15" Notebook ist das aber schwierig. GPU später aufrüsten ist nämlich entweder unmöglich oder mit sehr großem Aufwand und Kosten verbunden. Vergleiche bei der Lautstärke habe ich leider nicht, weil es zwei gesonderte, kurze Reviews waren. Welche Art von Spielen sollen denn eigentlich darauf laufen?


 


Mhh also cod, Portal,mass effect, evtl. bf 3 auf min 

und die Spiele müssen auch nich mit Full hd laufen wäre nur gut weil ich evtl. später nen externes blu ray Laufwerk dran häng


----------



## Evilich (22. März 2012)

BF3 wird echt eng. ME3 ist vermutlich so genügsam wie seine Vorgänger.


----------



## Noob_Hunter (22. März 2012)

Evilich schrieb:


> BF3 wird echt eng. ME3 ist vermutlich so genügsam wie seine Vorgänger.



jop des mit bf 3 dacht ich mir war glaub au er n wunsch traum  des muss au net sein aber cod und me auf jeden fall 

ich glaub ich hab grad n problem beim XPS isch der bildschirm full hd aber es isch laut 
beim Samsung hab ich fast start aber dafür ne readon ohne optimus 

ich verzweifel noch 


ausserdem soll im april noch von acer die Aspire v3 serie kommen mit bluray und keplar ivy bridge der sieht zwar nich ganz so jut aus isch aber vom p/l bissl besser 

MFG Noob_Hunter


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (22. März 2012)

Hey...
ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Xps 17!
Ich kann dir sagen, es ist flüsterleise...Das sollte auch beim 15z so sein, da es noch weniger Hardware verbaut hat!
Bei mir ist ein Quadcore und ne gt555m drin BF 3 auf mittel geht 

Wenn dir das Gewicht nichts ausmacht schnapp dir so einen!

Sound ist ebenfalls der beste den ich jeh gehört hab...
Verarbeitung auf Mac book Niveau!

Bei Fragen meld dich


----------



## Evilich (22. März 2012)

Wie ist das Display? Man hat ja die Wahl zwischen 1366x768 TN und 1920x1080 IPS, glaube ich.


----------



## Noob_Hunter (22. März 2012)

tach 

danke für dein beitrag aber ich hab da n paar fragen erstens wie sieht des mit der mobilität aus
2. wie sieht des mit der dicke des laptops aus so nach daten kommt der mir sehr dick vor  

MFG Noob_Hunter


----------



## Noob_Hunter (23. März 2012)

also ich glaub ich holl mir des Samsung einfach weil es 100 € billiger isch und ich keine großen vor und nachteile der beiden entdecken konte die groß für eins sprechen würden 

ich kuk das ich hier n review schreib wen ichs hab was aber durchaus noch 2 Monate dauern könnte vielen dank für eure hilfe 

MFG Noob_Hunter


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (24. März 2012)

Hi...
Er ist für seine Leistung nicht sehr dick....
hab ihn grad nicht da :S
Das Display gehört zu den besten, Verarbeitung ebenfalls!
Schnapp dir lieber den XPS!
Zum transportieren ist schon verdammt schwer... brauchsts ne Notebooktasche!

Das niedrigauflösende Display ist auch super!


----------

